# Minimum clearance



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I got a question for all the front rack guys. What is the minimum clearance you are getting away with at the lowest point on your rack? 

I finally got my hitch and rigged a bracket to attach my basket. The problem is I only have 10". I know this is not enough. I am going to do some modifications but looking to see how much would be necessary.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Post a pic of what you have. What vehicle? How much clearance at the bottom of the receiver? You can cut and add a 90 degree angle to raise the rack some but you will need some good welding and definitely a gusset inside that angle. 

Ten inches from the ground is going to drag in ruts in the deep sand, but it's doable with careful driving. I would try to get a few more inches.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I got it taken care of today. Was hoping for a quicker resonse but got what I needed.

I drive a 07 Ridgeline. I have 8.2 factory clearance per Honda. Front hitch after mounting was at just under 10". I made a bracket with a 3.75" 90deg lift and at front of rack have 16.25" to lowest point of rack with no weight. Thats the bottom of the two 2" aluminum support tubes. At front cross pipe I am at 18.25". Under 200lb load(my fat a$$) the Curt hitch flexes down approximately 2" at leading edge. I'm going to say 16" is good to go. I'll post some pics soon. I had a hell of a time finding anything on the www to help with this install so I will help the next guy. 

FWIW-I did not gusset the vertical riser, although I was thinking that I would need it. After flexing the whole thing I felt it was very much strong enough to do the job. I used 1/8" x 2" mild steel. If I do this again I will use 3/16 just for peace of mind. Bottom line is after two years of this being my full time driver I finally got my rear end into gear to make it a fishing truck not just a big Accord. Shoulda done this sooner. I miss my Exploder! If this all works out well I hope to feel as good about it as I did the Casa de Explorer.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Put after market suspension or about a 3in lift if its really a problem. With what you've got, you should be good


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

You can't rip out the headliner of the ridgeline and eat it in case of severe hunger like the exploder.... You know it would have tasted damn good to. The mods turned out good I don't think it will give you any problems


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Well Here it is. I may not be the first to do this but I sure havent found any other Ridgelines with front racks on line. Started with a Curt hitch. Fabed up a two prost bracket the connect to the receiver. I buit in the slight positive angle to allow for weigh drop and to give me as much clearance as possible. The bracket is built with 1/8"x2" mild steel tube. Feels plenty strong but I am concerned about corosion and it weakening over time. Easy enough fix by rebuilding with 3/16" next time. Sounds like a good winter time build.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Next car needs to be a 90s model suburban, 3in lift and a glass pack


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

That is some class work Steve. Did you fab the rack as well as the mount?

Bill:fishing:


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

bstarling said:


> That is some class work Steve. Did you fab the rack as well as the mount?
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Nope. I have owned the rack for about 4 years now. Just been sitting for the last two since trading the Explorer. Took me way too long to get around to doing this. I was making things harder in my mind then it needed to be.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice fabrication job. Looks well done.


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Just watch your temp gauge while driving any long distances-my 4RNR overheats with the 70qt cooler up front. does ok on short jaunts. Good looking setup.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks good to me, but you will need to test it on the sand

Only problem I would foresee would be an extra high or extra eroded deep deep tracks on a steep ramp 

Just go up the ramp real slow and you will be okay, on a steep ramp people with out that extension 90 raising up the basket plant their basket in the sand and that is factored in by how far out in front of the front wheels the rack sits not just the truck's ride height

Just make sure that the rack cannot come off the bracket under any circumstance

A friend of ours named Tr...........y happened to run over his front rack, the cooler that was in the rack and rods that were in the rodholders, in the middle of RT 12 at French Fry alley in Kill Devil Hills with his Suburban


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Yup. No reason besides a catastrophic failure for it to come detached. There are three 5/8" pin points. I am pretty sure I'll be ok on the deep ruts. Thats the reason I made the 90 deg. lift for it.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have the opposite problem. My F350 has 10" lift and 38" tires. My rack sits too high. I flipped the L tube so it points down instead of up. The rack is at a decent hight but my rods only sit about 8" from the ground. This is my firs year with it so I prob will have to run it high then switch it when I get to wherever I fish. What a PITA!!!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Drill 1/4"holes through the bottom of the tubes and insert 2.25" SS bolts to keep rod butts from going through tubes. I have to do that on my heavers. 4 of the 8 tubes have been pinned. Thats a lot eaiser then screwing with the rack every time.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

True, but the tubes arent that long. I'd be afraid of the rod falling out. I have this one here.


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

I built some pvc rod tubes and put a 5/16 bolt through the near the bottom. But I also inserted the bolts through plastic tubing inside the rod tube to protect my rod ends. Otherwise I thought there was a chance the remaining threads of the bolt inside the tube would chew up the rod ends.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Good idea


----------



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

dang gilly that's the exact same rack I got


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

1BadF350 said:


> I have the opposite problem. My F350 has 10" lift and 38" tires. My rack sits too high. I flipped the L tube so it points down instead of up. The rack is at a decent hight but my rods only sit about 8" from the ground. This is my firs year with it so I prob will have to run it high then switch it when I get to wherever I fish. What a PITA!!!


You just need bigger tires


----------

